# Macro shots



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Couple of Macro shots taken with my Sigma 180 lens








DVD water droplets


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not very sharp, but not bad either.

Gary


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah not a bad effort, it looks like you've suffered a bit with camera shake, next time you might want to try delaying the exposure by 2 seconds to help with this, also a VERY stable tripod is required with such a long macro lens.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

like the colours in the DVD droplets :thumb:

a tripod and remote release will be your friend here, and def a flash for use with any kind of animals - freezes motion perfectly :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Why does everyone instantly say " you need a tripod " for sharper shots, it's really miss leading.
Depending on available light (including flash), lens aperture etc. ; a faster shutter speed will eliminate shake. The success of a good macro is *light* , the more the better: and natural being the best.
I shoot macro more than any other images and very seldom use a tripod unless doing still life macro indoors and can't be bothered setting up my lights.
Now, I confess that I have invested quite heavily on lighting, SB800 (x2) and Nikon SB-R1 macro speedlights, as well as a few halogen lamps on stands, and get some great results; this eliminates a tripod or bean bag and allows me to move around an area and shoot away knowing there's plenty light on the subject.

I am not dismissing the tripod, but to snap an image of an insect moving on a windy day, a tripod is useless, a mono-pod would be better.

The image of the water drops on the CD is a favourite of mine, which I have personally played around with on a good number of occasions, for this, a tripod is a good idea, unless you have more light, then omit the tripod!

So, don't always assume a tripod is the way to go; Light, Light, Light!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> yeah not a bad effort, it looks like you've suffered a bit with camera shake, next time you might want to try delaying the exposure by 2 seconds to help with this, also a VERY stable tripod is required *with such a long macro lens*.





Gary-360 said:


> Why does everyone instantly say " you need a tripod " for sharper shots, it's really miss leading.
> Depending on available light (including flash), lens aperture etc. ; a faster shutter speed will eliminate shake. The success of a good macro is *light* , the more the better: and natural being the best.
> I shoot macro more than any other images and very seldom use a tripod unless doing still life macro indoors and can't be bothered setting up my lights.
> Now, I confess that I have invested quite heavily on lighting, SB800 (x2) and Nikon SB-R1 macro speedlights, as well as a few halogen lamps on stands, and get some great results; this eliminates a tripod or bean bag and allows me to move around an area and shoot away knowing there's plenty light on the subject.
> ...


I didn't say it was needed for all macro photography, as you point out some situations it is not suitable, but you'll notice i've highlighted the fact that i was making a recommendation based on the lens he has.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Any way leaving those two to fight it out. Great shots there M8 love the water dropplets.:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I didn't say it was needed for all macro photography, as you point out some situations it is not suitable, but you'll notice i've highlighted the fact that i was making a recommendation based on the lens he has.


I didn't say you did, I was speaking generally. Perhaps I should have elaborated a little more.

Gary

PS: for shots of insects, I tend use a 70-200mm f2.8 lens, handheld on a bright day


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

They're superb! One I was really happy with was this one:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/orca_miscellaneous/DSCF6541.jpg

... it's a macro of the top of a fence post in heavy frost:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/orca_miscellaneous/DSCF6550.jpg

They're taken on a Fuji E500 point and shoot camera! Click the link below the picture to see the full-size picture.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> I didn't say you did, I was speaking generally. Perhaps I should have elaborated a little more.
> 
> Gary
> 
> PS: for shots of insects, I tend use a 70-200mm f2.8 lens, handheld on a bright day


agreed - but a tripod can also make a huge difference for composition, slowing you down, giving you a chance to look, adjust etc. i agree its not much use for animals, but if depth of field is something you're after then it can be a real bonus to be able to get 1-2 sec exposures...

Personally I love the shallowest dof I can get, even in many macro shots, but still use a tripod as often as possible, although I dont shoot animals very often


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice idea on the CD...been playing about with it myself now....

Not as good as yours but i was impressed with the casio exilim.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Good effort .


----------



## Kobak (May 15, 2008)

My shot;


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice shot:thumb:what kind of bug is that:doublesho


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

lois97 said:


> Nice shot:thumb:what kind of bug is that:doublesho


The sort i would be running away from not photographing !


----------

